# 3 Week Old Package



## thesurveyor (Aug 20, 2002)

Are those Italian's?

Looking good.


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

All Stars from bweaver. Im not real sure what All Stars are a hybrid of. I figured Italian's and ......?


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

Queen looks really long in the pic.


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

Is that bad?


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

not at all. 

But if you want me to really be sure, pack her up and send her to me....


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

Good. I kinda like the way she looks. Pack her up and send her to ya? Go get your own girl. You home wrecker! lol


----------

